# Crappie fishing...lake houston??



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

okay folks....I grew up between spring and tomball. Grew up bass fishing on Fayette and Houston county lakes. Special trips up to lake fork.
Over time got introduced to inshore fishing. So never really was a crappie fishing. Only caught them on friends farm ponds.

Fast forward and we've got a boat and been inshore fishing and just out on lake houston for cruising. Haven't been crappie fishing out of it.

Is lake houston decent for crappie? I was thinking that with Sunday being a little warmer I'd take my 8 year old son and wife out for the afternoon. But I don't know how good the lake is for crappie and want to maximize chances I get my kiddo on some.

Is it even worth trying lake houston? I could try livingston but I haven't been on that lake since I was about 12 years old.

my thinking is to get on lake houston and just go up near the train bridge and fish deeper water around the pilings. Just drop down some minnows or bettle spins or grubs and see what we can get.

any advice?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lake Houston is one of the best crappie lakes in the state.
Water is muddy and / or tea colored so keep your confidence up. Its one of my favorite fisheries. And when you learn it it produces very consistently. I guide lake Houston quite a bit for bass. It is a fun quick easy trip.


----------



## Jerryno17 (Feb 19, 2017)

Let us know how you did. Am looking to do the same.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Used to catch lots of crappie up Luce's bayou. Spring time was best. Used to be a scenna bean patch at the mouth of Luce's into the main lake that was a real hot spot. But that was over 50 years ago!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Silentkilla on here fishes Lake Houston and posts videos, he has 2 up now plus he gives great tips also.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

It's great for crappie! Put in at Ponderosa Marina, and tie up underneath that bridge right next to the ramp and drop a minnow straight down.. You most likely won't be the only one there. It's not some "secret hole." Have fun!


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Should have been out there today sir!

Will post a report tomorrow with some screenshots. Some of the thickest concentrations I have seen in the lake. Video game fishing!


----------



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

sgrem said:


> Lake Houston is one of the best crappie lakes in the state.
> Water is muddy and / or tea colored so keep your confidence up. Its one of my favorite fisheries. And when you learn it it produces very consistently. I guide lake Houston quite a bit for bass. It is a fun quick easy trip.


Sgrem, I didn't realize there were hardly any bass guides on Lake Houston or much of a demand for it. How many trips do you get on Houston in a years time frame?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

About 10 to 20 trips a year. Sometimes customers want to go there....sometimes other places. These are the two best fish customers have pulled out of the lake. But most of the time a 11-16 pound stringer is the best you could hope for.


----------

